# Getting Out Next Week in SE QLD



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Have next week off (missus doesn't) and will be planning to get out most days next week for a fish.

Will be hitting local creeks/estuaries (Brisbane Northside region) + some dams (maybe Baroon Pocket and/or Ewen Maddock Dam).

If anyone is interested in joining on any trips - drop me a PM and advise which days you are available.

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## JTC (Oct 19, 2007)

Hey Pete,

I'm in for Ewan Maddock at least!

I just PM'ed you my prefered days.

Cheers,

Jason


----------



## BlueRoo (Dec 10, 2007)

Hi Pete,
I'm off for the week as well. PM on its way.
  
Cheers
Stue


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Hi Jason & Stue,

Have PM'd you my details.

Plan to get out on Wed, Thurs and Friday (got other stuff in the way on other days).

Plan is:

Wed: Jacksons Creek @ Nudgee
Thurs: Ewen Maddock Dam @ Landsborough
Fri: Don't know yet.

Game on!

Cheers, Pete


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

It's amazing how things can change. Originally I was planning a full 5 day week of yak fishing, which eventually got reduced to 3 days (Wed, Thurs & Friday) due to "family activities". Have now stuffed the back up and can't do any yak fishing for a week. Doh!!!!


----------

